# Text-Notizen in Step7



## Hawk (13 Februar 2010)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit innerhalb der Projekte in Step7 eigene Text-Notizen zu hinterlegen... Leider hab ich hierzu weder im Lehrgang was gelern (oder ich erinner mich nicht mehr daran) noch konnte ich in Step7 bislang eine solche Möglichkeit finden...

Die eigentliche Symbolik ist für meine zwecke ungeeignet.

Hat jemand ne Lösung für mich oder muss ich eigene Feldnotizen mit anderen Programmen verwalten?


----------



## jabba (13 Februar 2010)

Ich benutze dafür die AWL Quellen.
Hab immer eine History, wo ich notiere was ich geändert habe, und manchmal eine To-Do um mir zu notieren (oder für andere) was noch zu machen ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Februar 2010)

hab ich jetzt aber gebraucht, um zu begreifen, worums geht ...

weil: wenn ich irgendwo was notiere, dann hat das mit Symbolik gar nichts zu tun. Den Gedankensprung hab ich einfach nicht geschafft. Und Möglichkeiten, im Programm direkt zu kommentieren, gibt es ja auch zur Genüge (dachte ich).

Umfangreichere Anmerkungen zum Programm oder sonstiges bei den Quellen unterzubringen find ich eine gute Idee. Allerdings schaue ich persönlich in diesen Ordner nie rein, weil ich weder SCL noch Higraph oder irgendwas nutze, das den Quellenordner füllt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2010)

Mir ist das eigendlich jetzt eingefallen

Software Versionen, zb. für Flex einzutragen.
Lizensschlüssel zu hinterlegen, falls bei einer Runtime
die Lizens verloren gegangen ist, ermöglicht das wieder
beschaffen der Lizens.
Änderungsindex des Projektes und was geändert wird
Projektinformationen, z.b. Kunde, Ersteller, Sachbearbeiter
das sind so sachen die mir immer fehlen wenn ich mal zum
Kunden muß und hab nur das Projekt dabei. 
Ich finde das ist eine gute Idee da Informationen zu hinterlegen.


----------



## jabba (13 Februar 2010)

@Perfektionist
Egal ob die ja Quellen benötigst oder nicht, mir ging es damals wie ich auf die Lösung kam irgendwoe eine Lösung zu finden die Zentral ist.
Meine Kunden wissen das die da rein sehen sollen im Info's zu kriegen.


Ich schreib auch nicht jeden Merker mit, sondern nur wesentliche Änderungen.
Ganz wichtige Info's sind z.B. das ich eine Funktion am Tag X in Baustein Y abgeschaltet habe, ohen kann man sich als fremder einen Wolf suchen.

Ich finde die Lösung zwar nicht optimal aber das beste was mit der Software direkt und ohne Zusatzprogramme zu erreichen ist.

Mal ein Auszug:

```
V1.04 1.4.2009
Integration Leerfahren und Abräumen über PC
Neues Kommando 87 zur Anfrage des Bauteiles in Station 1
Aktivieren DMC Scannen Station1

// *********
// ACHTUNG *
// DMC bei ED3 abgeschaltet , Kommando 87 in der Schrittkette FB14 Step80 wurde bei typ 3 Übersprungen
// **********

Upgrade Panels von WinCCFlex 2008 auf WinCCFlex 2008 SP1 !
Neue Firmware Projekt konvertiert und
```


----------



## Hawk (13 Februar 2010)

schön, dass es hier ein allgemeines "hööö?" gibt 
das zeigt mir, dass ich die "ganz einfache lösung" nicht übersehen hab...

das mit den AWL Quellen werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen, danke für den tip jabba!



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mir ist das eigendlich jetzt eingefallen
> 
> Software Versionen, zb. für Flex einzutragen.
> Lizensschlüssel zu hinterlegen, falls bei einer Runtime
> ...


das könntest du doch in den projekt-eigenschaften ablegen (Alt+Enter) und da hast du die möglichkeit so etwas einzugeben.

bleibt die hoffnung, dass siemens vielleicht irgendwann einen einfachen "textbaustein" für solche benutzer definierten texte einbaut...


----------



## PN/DP (13 Februar 2010)

*S7-Programm als Text-Container*

Hallo,

ich mache im Step7-Projekt auf der obersten Ebene:
* Einfügen > Programm > S7-Programm
* den Ordner umbennen zu: "Projektinfo"
* den "Bausteine"-Ordner löschen
* den "Quellen"-Ordner umbenennen zu "Textfiles"

Hier in "Textfiles" lege ich dann meine "ChangeLog" und andere Textdateien an.
Die werden zwar als Typ "AWL-Quelle" im Ordner angezeigt, das Syntax-Highlighting
ist auch aktiv, ich kann aber nun Notizen und Hinweise hier hinschreiben.

Selbst AWL-Quellen kann ich hier ablegen, ohne die aus Versehen zu compilieren.

Wenn das Projekt viele Stationen/CPUs hat, dann lege ich aber auch die "ChangeLog"
im "Quellen"-Ordner jeder CPU an. Ich weiß, daß ich in den Ordner reinschauen muß.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Februar 2010)

bei mir sieht es bislang ähnlich aus, wie hier gezeigt:

```
FUNCTION_BLOCK "Version"
TITLE =Versionsvermerke
//In diesem Baustein sind verschiedene Informationen zum Ausgabestand des 
//Programms, eventuell weitere Hinweise und was sonst noch so interessiert 
//hinterlegt. Im Instanz-DB wird die jeweils aktuelle Version on Top hinterlegt 
//und im HMI angezeigt. Ausführliche Hinweise zum jeweiligen Programmstand können 
//unten als Netzwerkkommentare hinterlegt werden.
VERSION : 0.1
 
VAR
  Ausgabestand : STRING  [20 ] := 'PrgName 2010021317Pf'; //siehe Kommentar unten 9inm den Netzwerken
  Ausgabestand_3 : STRING  [20 ] := 'PrgName 2010021200Pf'; //siehe Kommentar unten 9inm den Netzwerken
  Ausgabestand_2 : STRING  [20 ] := 'PrgName 2010020600Pf'; //Inbetriebnahme abgeschlossen
  Ausgabestand_1 : STRING  [20 ] := 'PrgName 2010010100Pf'; //Entwicklung fertig
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =Allgemeine Beschreibung
//Dieses Programm ist für eine xyz-Maschine des Kunden UVW in DEF. 
      NOP   0; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Was man sonst noch wissen muss (wenn man es wissen will).
//mal testen, wieviel man hier reinschreiben kann ...
//01234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789
//01234567890
.
. (ca. 16kB)
.
//01234567890
//01234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567
//hier ist Schluss, mehr geht nicht!!
      NOP   0; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Version 2010021200Pf
//blablabla laberlaberlabär
//
//am 12.2.2010 früh morgens durch Perfektionist
      NOP   0; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Version 2010021317Pf
//und noch weiter verbessert, verfeinert am 13.2.2010 um 17Uhr durch den 
//Perfektionisten.
      NOP   0; 
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
DATA_BLOCK "Version_Instanz"
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.0
"Version"
BEGIN
   Ausgabestand := 'PrgName 2010021317Pf'; 
   Ausgabestand_3 := 'PrgName 2010021200Pf'; 
   Ausgabestand_2 := 'PrgName 2010020600Pf'; 
   Ausgabestand_1 := 'PrgName 2010010100Pf'; 
END_DATA_BLOCK
```
bislang hab ich nur den I-DB genutzt - ich denke grade drüber nach, die Netzwerkkommentare für verfeinerte Anmerkungen zu nutzen.


----------



## Guste (16 Februar 2010)

Sind gute Ideen dabei. auch das mit *S7-Programm als Text-Container. *Ich trage immer noch auf der obersten Ebene unter Projekt Eigenschaften die letzen Änderungen ein. Denke der große "S" hat das so vorgesehen.
Datum Name FC kurzer Komentar


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2010)

Guste schrieb:


> Ich trage immer noch auf der obersten Ebene unter Projekt Eigenschaften die letzen Änderungen ein. Denke der große "S" hat das so vorgesehen.
> Datum Name FC kurzer Komentar



... ich mache das unter S7-Programm>>Textbibliothek>>Anwender-Textbibliothek


----------



## Approx (22 Februar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ... ich mache das unter S7-Programm>>Textbibliothek>>Anwender-Textbibliothek


Genau sooo mache ich das auch. Diese Bib nenne ich dann "HINWEIS" oder so.
Da kann man schick in Spaltenform mit Datum seine Änderungen reinklimpern... Da trage ich aber auch nur HW-Änderungen und Gravierendes ein. 
Für 'normale' Programmänderungen haben wir ein eigenes Formular entwickelt (Word-Dokument auf jeweiligen Schalthaus-PG), wo kurz angekreuzt und beschrieben wird (SPS, Bausteine ect.) Die Zettel liegen abgeheftet vor Ort.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Proxy (22 Februar 2010)

Du könntest auch einen FC schreiben wo alle kommentare drinnen sind die du hast. Jedoch überträgst du den FC nicht und beim abgleichen des Progammes sieht jeder in den FC um zu sehen wieso er fehlt.


----------

